# TV Message Can't Switch to Home Theatre



## ronsgto (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello and thanks in advance for any assistance I can get here. I have a Panasonic 42 inch Plasma TH42PX600U hooked up to a Yamaha HTR 4065 receiver. On the Audio Menus of the TV I can choose Home Theatre or TV Speakers. It will not let me choose Home Theatre. I get error message on TV saying "Can't Swtich to Home Theatre Check HDMI Connection" I still here the sound through the receiver and if I turn up volume on TV I here sound there as well. I have check all connections on receiver and just don't see what the problem can be. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. In short I have the HDMI cable going from receiver to TV and am using an optical cable for audio. I think connections are proper because it was working I must have change some seetings and can't figure what the problem is.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

First off, Welcome to the Shack.
Any particular reason you are using the optical cable? All the sound should pass through the HDMI cable. Try disconnecting the optical cable and see what it does. Do you have a cable or satellite box?


----------



## ronsgto (Dec 30, 2012)

nova said:


> First off, Welcome to the Shack.
> Any particular reason you are using the optical cable? All the sound should pass through the HDMI cable. Try disconnecting the optical cable and see what it does. Do you have a cable or satellite box?


Well my understanding according to the manual on my receiver the best way to set things up if your TV does not have ARC is to use the optical cable. And no I don't have a cable box or satelite. Over the air antena and I use Netflix. I will try disconnecting the cable but remember as I mentioned earlier it did work fine just wondering if I changed some setting that has goofed up things.


Thanks


----------



## ronsgto (Dec 30, 2012)

ronsgto said:


> Well my understanding according to the manual on my receiver the best way to set things up if your TV does not have ARC is to use the optical cable. And no I don't have a cable box or satelite. Over the air antena and I use Netflix. I will try disconnecting the cable but remember as I mentioned earlier it did work fine just wondering if I changed some setting that has goofed up things.
> 
> 
> Thanks


I went ahead and disconnected the optical but no change. I just went through all the connections and don't see a problem


----------



## ronsgto (Dec 30, 2012)

ronsgto said:


> I went ahead and disconnected the optical but no change. I just went through all the connections and don't see a problem


Well I sure hope I am following the rules I don't want this to be what is called a bump. Anyway I have made some progress in correcting the error message but still need some help on this. I am just not sure how these receivers are suppose to work. I have read the manual and I suppose most receivers would work similar if hooked up to a TV with HDMI controll. My question is the following correct? I put the TV on with the receiver on and I get sound from my receiver speakers. If I switch the input on the TV say to Netflix which is on HDMI 1I get no sound unless I then switch the input on the receiver to HDMI 1. I would think they should be linked. Why don't I get sound if I set both options to used my Optical Audio Cable? With TV I use the option with the Optical Cable but with Netflix I have to use HDMI for audio. Sorry for the long post but any suggestions is always much appreciated.

Ron


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey, sorry you are having problems. I not sure exactly how your cables are connected. It sounds like you have an HDMI cable from the HDMI out on the TV to the HDMI in on the reciever, is that correct?
Are you connecting to Netflix wirelessly through your TV & sending the signal to the receiver, or does your receiver connect to your computer/internet & that signal sent to the TV?
Please give us your exact connection paths.


----------



## hlaudio (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey Ron! Happy New Year!

Maybe I can help you out here...

Let's look at your signal path and components. Yamaha rcvr for surround sound to loudspeaker system; TV is used for off-air and Internet sources (NetFlix). Correct? Are there any other sources? DVD, BluRay or other Internet video streaming device now or in the future? If you are only using the TV and AVR at this time; you will only need to use the digital audio output from the TV (optical). This optical cable should be connected to input AV4 on the AVR, it is labeled (TV). Do NOT connect the HDMI cable! You don't need it unless you have other sources. Now that we have the optical cable connected to the AVR you will not need to use the TV volume. Just turn the volume of the TV all the way down. And don't use it when you are using the AVR/surround sound system. Now either off-air TV or the Internet video streaming thru the TV will be sent to the AVR for surround playback. You will use the AVR remote control for volume. If you wish to use the TV with its built-in speakers, turn off the AVR and use the TVs volume control. Now the TVs speakers will be heard. 

Now let's add the other source(s)... BluRay player; connect HDMI cable from BluRay to the AVR input labeled HDMI1. This will carry audio and video signals from the BluRay to the AVR. Now connect an HDMI cable from the AVR to the TV. The AVR has HDMI OUT port, this will connect the the TVs HDMI1 input. This is the ONLY HDMI cable you will need between the TV and the AVR.

As you add other sources use HDMI cables and connect to the AVR as you wish. The AVR is now your audio/video switcher. It will send video via HDMI to the TV and the audio signal will be used by the AVR for surround sound thru your speaker system. 

Keep in mind that if you use the embedded NetFlix app of the TV you will switch the AVR to input AV4 (TV) In this setup the AVR is only dealing with the audio from the TV, when you wish to use the BluRay you must remember to switch the TVs input to the HDMI1 and use the AVR to switch to the BluRay HDMI1 input as well. 

Hope this helps! If not, post your questions and I will followup with you.

HL


----------



## ronsgto (Dec 30, 2012)

hlaudio said:


> Hey Ron! Happy New Year!
> 
> Maybe I can help you out here...
> 
> ...


Okay I will look into this. So you know what I am doing here I will mentioned a few things. I use ROKU for Netflix not any firmware that is part of my TV. I have a DVD player but its not HDMI so I saw in the manual that if I plug that into the Yamaha Reciever I would have to use Monitor Out so I decided to leave it pluged directly into the TV. The reason I have HDMI out to TV is because I thought that was best according to manual (HDMI Controll) maybe not. I understand that I can turn the speakers down but using it the way I am now I can switch from TV Speakers to Home Theatre. That's the way my Panasonic works if I have both devices setup with HDMI controll on. I did figure out that I can change seenes from TV (AV4) tv sound to HDMI 1 (Netflix) sound so that's not a real problem anymore. What I don't understand is why don't I get sound if I have the Optical Cable plugged in? I don't know if you are aware of the ROKU but it won't give me sound unless I enable HDMI in the options menu on the Reciever.

Thanks much for your help


----------



## ronsgto (Dec 30, 2012)

Tonto said:


> Hey, sorry you are having problems. I not sure exactly how your cables are connected. It sounds like you have an HDMI cable from the HDMI out on the TV to the HDMI in on the reciever, is that correct?
> Are you connecting to Netflix wirelessly through your TV & sending the signal to the receiver, or does your receiver connect to your computer/internet & that signal sent to the TV?
> Please give us your exact connection paths.


Netflix is wirless but that's just the signal from there service. It connects to the reciver with HDMI.


----------



## hlaudio (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey Ron!

The only reason you want to connect the audio from TV to AVR is IF the TV is used as a source. I use ROKU as well and connect with HDMI as source thru my AVR. I use my TV as a monitor only. All AV sources run thru my AVR. In your application you don't need the audio connection from TV if you are not using the TV as a source for off-air tuning. As for your DVD player...connect the component video cables as you have to the TV and use the optical cable from the DVD to the AVR for surround audio. I'm not familiar with the Yamaha AVR...does it upscale the component video input to HDMI oputput? If it does, then run the component video from DVD to the AVR input1 with the optical audio and you should be good. If it does not upscale to HDMI, then connect the component video to the TV and the optical digital audio from the DVD to the AVR. Now all audio runs thru the AVR and the TV is used as a monitor.

HL


----------



## ronsgto (Dec 30, 2012)

hlaudio said:


> Hey Ron!
> 
> The only reason you want to connect the audio from TV to AVR is IF the TV is used as a source. I use ROKU as well and connect with HDMI as source thru my AVR. I use my TV as a monitor only. All AV sources run thru my AVR. In your application you don't need the audio connection from TV if you are not using the TV as a source for off-air tuning. As for your DVD player...connect the component video cables as you have to the TV and use the optical cable from the DVD to the AVR for surround audio. I'm not familiar with the Yamaha AVR...does it upscale the component video input to HDMI oputput? If it does, then run the component video from DVD to the AVR input1 with the optical audio and you should be good. If it does not upscale to HDMI, then connect the component video to the TV and the optical digital audio from the DVD to the AVR. Now all audio runs thru the AVR and the TV is used as a monitor.
> 
> HL


Thanks for your reply I am not sure about upscaling but probably not because the Manual says that you have to use the monitor out on the AVR if you are using componet video. I kind of new at this so still trying to figure out all the options. I am using the AVR as source but I still don't know how I would get sound out of TV through the AVR if I did not use the Optical Cable. I do not have ARC on my TV so AVR manual says HDMI cable output to TV input. Then is says to hook up the optical cable. IDK so you are saying that if I hooked up just the HDMI cable I would here surond sound from my AVR. I know the Netflix is a different issue.

Again I appreciate your talking with me I am still learning on this.


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

You are getting confused by the option for HDMI control on this TV. This TV can only control HDAVI compatible Panasonic products via HDMI and even then only limited functions like auto HDMI input switching and volume control on a compatible Panasonic AVR. Since you have a Yamaha receiver and a Roku streamer that functionality does not apply and should be turned off - or you may not be able to turn it on as the TV is not sensing a compatible device connected to the HDMI port.

Second, you can only get audio from the TV to the AVR via HDMI if the TV supports ARC (Audio Return Channel). This model of Panasonic TV does not support ARC. You will only be able to get audio from the TV via the optical connection or via the RCA connections (Prog out) on the back. Do not connect these RCA connections as you will only want to use the digital audio out (optical) to insure you are getting 5.1 capability from the TV through your receiver.

As stated earlier the best method for using this TV is as a monitor only. You should only have two connections on the back. The HDMI cable - from the AVR out to the TV 1 HDMI in and an optical cable from the TV to the AVR - you have to configure the optical inputs on the AVR for the proper source - TV. Connect the ROKU via HDMI directly to the receiver using one of the other available HDMI inputs on the AVR. Hope this helps.


----------



## ronsgto (Dec 30, 2012)

J&D said:


> You are getting confused by the option for HDMI control on this TV. This TV can only control HDAVI compatible Panasonic products via HDMI and even then only limited functions like auto HDMI input switching and volume control on a compatible Panasonic AVR. Since you have a Yamaha receiver and a Roku streamer that functionality does not apply and should be turned off - or you may not be able to turn it on as the TV is not sensing a compatible device connected to the HDMI port.
> 
> Second, you can only get audio from the TV to the AVR via HDMI if the TV supports ARC (Audio Return Channel). This model of Panasonic TV does not support ARC. You will only be able to get audio from the TV via the optical connection or via the RCA connections (Prog out) on the back. Do not connect these RCA connections as you will only want to use the digital audio out (optical) to insure you are getting 5.1 capability from the TV through your receiver.
> 
> As stated earlier the best method for using this TV is as a monitor only. You should only have two connections on the back. The HDMI cable - from the AVR out to the TV 1 HDMI in and an optical cable from the TV to the AVR - you have to configure the optical inputs on the AVR for the proper source - TV. Connect the ROKU via HDMI directly to the receiver using one of the other available HDMI inputs on the AVR. Hope this helps.


Okay I pretty much understand but I would like to respectfuly mention one thing. As far as HDMI controll I have had some sucess with this TV using the Yamaha reciever. I am able to controll volume with the TV remote and with the AVR remote. I can also switch now from TV speakers to Home Theatre without a problem. So even though it would be best used only with compatable panasonic devices it does have some limited support. I will probably do as you suggest and use the TV as a monitor only. The thing that puzzles me is why I don't get sound when I choose the AV4 which is the optical cable when I am watching Netflix. I will setup things as you suggest when I get a chance and see what happens. At present I swticht to input HDMI 1 on TV to watch Netflix and if the audio input is for optical cable there is no sound. I have to choose HDMI 1 audio out for sound. That seems odd.

Thanks much for your assistance in educating me


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Ron,
No problem and I think you are getting there. There are a couple of ways you could be controlling volume at the moment depending on how you have it setup. The TV remote could be just raising and lowering the volume on the TV speakers. If it is actually controlling the volume on the Yamaha AVR it could be that it (the remote) is programmed to control it. Did you enter the component codes for it as you can do this and use your TV remote to control the Yamaha receiver. In either case the manual states that HDMI control is for supported Panasonic components and you need specific Panasonic HDMI cables to make this work. 

I checked your manual and you should have made the TV connection method 3 for your TV audio. This will insure that when you select AV4 or Scene TV keys on the Yamaha remote you will get digital sound from your TV.

I also missed the part about your DVD player so I will address that as well. It should have component video outputs so connect the component video outputs on the DVD player to the component video inputs on the TV. Your DVD player will also have either a toslink or coaxial digital audio output. On page 23 of your yamaha AVR manual is the description of how to connect your DVD player. Use AV1 if the DVD player has an toslink optical output jack on it or use AV2 if it has a coaxial audio output jack. You do not have to connect the Component video jacks to the AVR, just connect them directly to the Component video inputs on the TV as you only have a single device that uses this connection method. You should now be able to switch the AVR to video 1 or 2 and get digital audio from the DVD player - make sure you also switch the TV video input select to the component video input to see the DVD picture. 

The Roku should be connected to the Yamaha AVR directly using one of the HDMI 1-4 inputs. By selecting the corresponding input on the Yamaha remote this will route the video to the TV and playback the audio via the direct HDMI connection.

Good luck with the setup.


----------



## ronsgto (Dec 30, 2012)

J&D said:


> Ron,
> No problem and I think you are getting there. There are a couple of ways you could be controlling volume at the moment depending on how you have it setup. The TV remote could be just raising and lowering the volume on the TV speakers. If it is actually controlling the volume on the Yamaha AVR it could be that it (the remote) is programmed to control it. Did you enter the component codes for it as you can do this and use your TV remote to control the Yamaha receiver. In either case the manual states that HDMI control is for supported Panasonic components and you need specific Panasonic HDMI cables to make this work.
> 
> I checked your manual and you should have made the TV connection method 3 for your TV audio. This will insure that when you select AV4 or Scene TV keys on the Yamaha remote you will get digital sound from your TV.
> ...


J&D yes with the help of this forum I do believe I am getting there. Thought I would mention a couple of things. I do have both manuals so I have also been looking into these to work through this. I am actually using methon 2 still stuck on that HDMI controll I guess. You know with electronics there can be some variables even some possible backward compability use. I am definantly controlling the AVR speakers. With HDMI controll on there is an additional option that comes up on the TV and this is also per the manual althought it probably should only work with panasonic devices. What ever the case I can now switch from Home theatre as I mentioned or I can use TV speakers. If I choose Home theatre on the TV is shuts off the TV speakers and only raised and lowers volume on the AVR if I switch back to TV speakers in the option then I get just TV speakers. At this point things seem to be working as long as I choose the correct input. I get sound from Netflix, TV with AV4 input so I am pretty happy at this point. I also get sound from the DVD player but may need to make a change there(switch to optical cable) to the input on the AVR. If I use method 3 in the Yamaha manual and don't turn on HDMI controll I don't have the option of choosing Home Theatre or TV speakers. Oh also with method 2 with HDMI controll turn on I am also able to turn of TV and the AVR turns off. There must be some controll through the TV although I did not put in any codes in my TV remote to controll my AVR. Any way like you say I am getting there so I will be upgrading my DVD sometime to Blueray with HDMI and make the necessary changes there also. Any suggestions on a quality Blueray?

Thanks again:wave:


----------

